# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Formatierung eines fremden Textes...

## Carola-Elke

.... ist im Editor - egal in welchem hier - eine Zumutung.

Es kam folgende Fehlermeldung, obwohl mein Text keine einzige Grafik enthielt:

"Sie haben in Ihrer Signatur oder Ihrem vorherigen Beitrag 68 Grafiken verwendet. Erlaubt sind maximal 4 Grafiken. Bitte klicken Sie auf 'Zurück' und entfernen Sie einige davon. 

Zu den Grafiken zählen Smileys, das vB Code [img] Tag und das HTML Tag. Die Benutzung dieser drei Grafikarten kann vom Administrator eingeschränkt werden."
 
Auch in der Vorschau sah ich keine Grafiken, lediglich Klammern, die aber im Editor nicht zu sehen waren.

Daraufhin wechselte ich den Editor und ich sah Klammern, die eigentlich nichts im Text verloren hatten.

Es war eine Wahnsinnsarbeit, diese manuell zu löschen.
Dann war mein Text "sauber" und wurde übernommen.


Der Ursprungstext stammte aus einem pdf., aus dem ich Textbausteine in ein Worddokument kopierte.

Hier ein Beispiel aus einer Rückkopie aus dem Editor in ein neues Worddokument:
"t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"> 

Was bitte bedeutet das?

Gibt es da eine einfachere Lösung?

Vielleicht kann Administrator Holger einen Tipp geben?

Dankbare Grüsse von

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hier, in Bernhards Beitrag ist dasselbe Phänomen zu sehen:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?p=636&&

Sogar mit einem "Office-Smily". Ich nehme an, das war keine Absicht von ihm, oder?

Mich interessiert wirklich sehr, wieso das manchmal - offenbar nicht immer -auftritt.

Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Holger

Hallo Carola-Elke,

hier kann ich ad-hoc nicht viel zu sagen. Ausser, dass die Angaben, die in Deinem Worddokument angezeigt werden, offensichtlich XML-Tags eines Microsoft-Schemas sind...

Grundsätzlich gilt eigentlich folgendes:

Fremde Texte unterliegen meist einem Urheberrecht (was bedeutet, dass das Vervielfältigen und Publizieren der Zustimmung des Autors bedarf.Ist der Text bereits im WWW vorhanden, dann bitte einfach einen Link zu der Datei im Forum publizieren (Ist ja die Idee des WWW, nicht alles doppelt und dreifach vorzuhalten, sondern die Dokumente durch Links zu vernetzen.)Sollte ein Text fremden Formats tatsächlich einmal in das Forum eingestellt werden, so rate ich zu folgendem Vorgehen:

Den kompletten Text in Word abbildenDen gesamten Text markieren und alle Formatierungen entfernenDen unformatierten Text in den Editor des Forums kopierenÜberschriften und Hervorhebungen gemäß des Originals nachformatieren


-Grafiken müssen separat aus dem Original extrahiert und im WWW zugänglich gemacht werden, damit sie im Forumseditor verlinkt werden können.

vgh

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Carola-Elke,

bin momentan für ein paar Tage Strohwitwer und darf deshalb ein paar Stündchen mehr als sonst vor dem Computer hocken. Das Wetter paßt auch.  :Stirnrunzeln:  So will ich mich mal um Dein Problem kümmern, - vielleicht ist das auch für Andere interessant.

Frage: Wie erhalte ich einen sauberen, von Steuerung-Codes befreiten Text aus einem PDF-Dokument heraus, den ich z.B. in der Textverabeitung (Word etc.) oder in einem Forumsbeitrag verwenden kann?

Antwort: Das PDF-Dokument muß konvertiert werden in ein Text-Dokument.

Dazu braucht man ein geeignetes Konvertierungsprogramm. Man findet kostenlose Shareware- oder Freeware-Programme im Internet: Googeln mit "PDF to Word" oder "pdfkonverter" oder so. Kostenlose Programme haben in der Leistungsfähigkeit meistens ihre (frühen) Grenzen, besonders bei umfangreichen und komplizierten PDF's. Es gibt auch leistungsstarke Programme, welche mit fast allem fertig werden, die kosten aber auch was.

Nach dem Konvertieren hast Du dann eine normalen Text-Datei vorliegen, welche Du so wie von Holger beschrieben verwenden kannst.

Der Hinweis von Holger bezüglich Copyright ist interessant und wichtig. Deshalb werden wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen oder auch Dissertationen gerne als PDF ins WWW gestellt, weil der Inhalt der PDF-Datei nur mit etwas Mühe und relativ umständlich als normaler Text verwendet werden kann. 

Fazit: Abschreiben (bei kleineren Texten) oder Konvertieren!

Beste Grüße nach Nürnberg

Dieter
Husumer SHG

----------


## Holger

Hallo nochmal,




> Dazu braucht man ein geeignetes Konvertierungsprogramm.


Nicht unbedingt. Oftmals reicht es schon (so das PDF es zulässt) alles zu markieren und in den Standard Editor (in der Zubehörgruppe) zu kopieren. Dann als Textdatei speichern und gut.

vgh

----------


## shg-pca-husum

> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht unbedingt. Oftmals reicht es schon (so das PDF es zulässt) alles zu markieren und in den Standard Editor (in der Zubehörgruppe) zu kopieren. Dann als Textdatei speichern und gut.
> 
> vgh


Das ist interessant, Holger. Ich lerne gerne dazu! So es das PDF und der Reader es zuläßt wird man sagen müssen.

Ohne Vollversion von Adobe-, Acrobat- oder Foxit-Reader etc. geht das auch?

Ich nehme den Foxit-Reader für PDF, der mag das nicht mit markieren und kopieren. Darf ich Dich bitten, es mal mit folgender Datei zu versuchen:

http://www.diako.de/krankenhaus/klin...s/anna-zdf.pdf

Danke im Voraus.
Dieter

----------


## shg-pca-husum

dann einfach mal selbst vorgeführt:

1.) Acrobat-Reader 4.0 (5.0 und Adobe-Reader und Konverter folgen später):

heute.t-online.de - Prostatakrebs: Neues Ultraschallverfahren erleichtert Diagnose
29.01.03
Kontakt
Suche
Erweiterte Suche
Nacht °C
Do °C
"ANNA" markiert krebsverdächtige Bereiche
der Prostata
Prostatakrebs: Neues
Ultraschallverfahren
erleichtert Diagnose
Computer erkennt
verdächtige Bereiche und
erlaubt gezielte Biopsien
Bei einem Verdacht auf
Prostatakrebs liefern das
Abtasten und der Ultraschall
oft nur ungenaue
Ergebnisse. Erst die Gewebeprobe, die Biopsie, kann eine
bestehende Krebserkrankung nachweisen. Tillmann Loch
von der Uni Homburg hat ein neues Ultraschallverfahren
entwickelt, das die Erkennung von bösartigen Tumoren
erleichtern könnte: die "Artifizielle neuronale
Netzwerkanalyse", kurz ANNA.
von Ines Trams und Andreas Heck, 28.01.2003
28.01.03
Prostata: Neues
Ultraschallverfahren
28.01.03
Früherkennung
Prostatakrebs
heute.t-online
Sprechstunde:
Expertenantworten
auf Fragen zum
Thema Prostata
Hintergrund:
Prostatakrebs - im
Frühstadium gut
heilbar
Prostata: Adressen,
Links und Literatur
http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheut...031782,00.html (1 von 5) [29.01.2003 17:41:28]
Themen TV-Programm Sendungen A-Z
Berlin

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Acrobat 5.0 kann mehr:

heute.t-online.de - Prostatakrebs: Neues Ultraschallverfahren erleichtert Diagnose
29.01.03
Kontakt
Suche
Erweiterte Suche
Nacht °C
Do °C
"ANNA" markiert krebsverdächtige Bereiche
der Prostata
Prostatakrebs: Neues
Ultraschallverfahren
erleichtert Diagnose
Computer erkennt
verdächtige Bereiche und
erlaubt gezielte Biopsien
Bei einem Verdacht auf
Prostatakrebs liefern das
Abtasten und der Ultraschall
oft nur ungenaue
Ergebnisse. Erst die Gewebeprobe, die Biopsie, kann eine
bestehende Krebserkrankung nachweisen. Tillmann Loch
von der Uni Homburg hat ein neues Ultraschallverfahren
entwickelt, das die Erkennung von bösartigen Tumoren
erleichtern könnte: die "Artifizielle neuronale
Netzwerkanalyse", kurz ANNA.
von Ines Trams und Andreas Heck, 28.01.2003
28.01.03
Prostata: Neues
Ultraschallverfahren
28.01.03
Früherkennung
Prostatakrebs
heute.t-online
Sprechstunde:
Expertenantworten
auf Fragen zum
Thema Prostata
Hintergrund:
Prostatakrebs - im
Frühstadium gut
heilbar
Prostata: Adressen,
Links und Literatur
http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheut...031782,00.html (1 von 5) [29.01.2003 17:41:28]
Themen TV-Programm Sendungen A-Z
Berlin
heute.t-online.de - Prostatakrebs: Neues Ultraschallverfahren erleichtert Diagnose
hallo
Deutschland
Landtagswahl in
Niedersachsen
ZDF Praxis-
Broschüre:
Prostatakrebs-
Früherkennung
Der Privatdozent hat gemeinsam mit einer USForschergruppe
ein Computerprogramm
entwickelt, das auf normalen Ultraschallbildern
der Prostata sehr viel mehr Signale erkennt als
das menschliche Auge, das nur die typischen
Grautöne sieht - der Computer erkennt die
Kleinstarchitektur des Gewebes.
Software erkennt verdächtige Areale
Nachdem die Software jahrelang mit
krebskrankem Gewebe trainiert wurde, kann sie
heute mit roten Punkten auf den
Ultraschallbildern krebsverdächtige Bereiche in
der Prostata markieren. Die Bildpunkte der
Ultraschallaufnahmen wurden mit Auswertungen
von später operativ entferntem Prostatagewebe
verglichen und verrechnet.
28.01.03
Prostata: Neues
Ultraschallverfahren
Dr. Tillmann Loch
Die Prostatapräparate,
Großflächenschnitte, wurden
hierzu eingescannt und am
Computer exakt über die
Ultraschallaufnahme gelegt.
"Mit den komplexen Daten,
die wir hieraus erhielten,
wurde ANNA gefüttert; das
System hat die
Informationen erlernt und
erkennt nun bei anderen Ultraschallbildern
Formationen wieder und projiziert seine
Auswertung durch rote Markierungen auf die
Aufnahme", so der Urologe.
Wirkmechanismus
von Vitamin E
gegen Prostata-Krebs
entschlüsselt [Archiv]
Prostatakrebs-
Symptome:
Interaktiver Test
Universität des
Saarlandes
http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheut...031782,00.html (2 von 5) [29.01.2003 17:41:28]
heute.t-online.de - Prostatakrebs: Neues Ultraschallverfahren erleichtert Diagnose
Bei der anschließenden Biopsie, der
Gewebeprobenentnahme, kann der Arzt dann
sehr viel gezielter mit der Nadel aus genau
diesem Areal Gewebe entnehmen. Bisher werden
die Proben eher nach dem Zufalls-Prinzip
entnommen - je nach Klinik sind bis zu 15 oder
gar 20 Biopsien üblich.
Zum Thema
Prostatakrebs-Symptome: Interaktiver Test
Sprechstunde: Expertenantworten
auf Fragen zum Thema Prostatakrebs
Hintergrund: Prostatakrebs - im
Frühstadium gut heilbar
Prostata: Adressen, Links und Literatur
28.01.03
Früherkennung
Prostatakrebs
Klinische Studien laufen
An der Uni Homburg geht man davon aus,
dass es mit dem neuen Ultraschallverfahren
ANNA nicht mehr notwendig ist, die Prostata wie
einen Schweizer Käse zu durchlöchern. Mit der
gezielten Biopsie kann der Arzt exaktere
Aussagen zur Frage machen, ob es sich um
einen Tumor handelt und über die Gut- oder
Bösartigkeit sowie die Beschaffenheit eines
Tumors.
http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheut...031782,00.html (3 von 5) [29.01.2003 17:41:28]
heute.t-online.de - Prostatakrebs: Neues Ultraschallverfahren erleichtert Diagnose
Die Arbeit an der "Artifiziellen neuronalen
Netzwerkanalyse", kurz ANNA, einem
Erkennungssystem für Prostatatumoren, begann
noch in Kiel, von wo aus Loch nach Homburg
wechselte. Der Wissenschaftler stößt mit seiner
Entwicklung auf großes Interesse. Einen
Kongress zum Thema besuchten rund 700
Experten aus aller Welt, die Deutsche
Gesellschaft für Urologie verlieh ihm den Bard-
Preis.
Derzeit wird ANNAs klinische Anwendbarkeit
überprüft. Die Mediziner entwickeln das System
weiter, trainieren es mit neuen Daten. "ANNA
könnte möglicherweise künftig viele Biopsien
überflüssig machen - und das bei besseren
diagnostischen Ergebnissen", so Loch.
ZDF Praxis
Die Broschüre "Was Frauen wirklich wollen...
gesunde Männer - Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung"
können Sie beim ZDF auch auf dem Postweg
bestellen (Download siehe oben). Schicken Sie
einen mit 1.44 Euro frankierten und an Sie selbst
adressierten DIN A5 Rückumschlag an folgende
Adresse: ZDF PRAXIS Stichwort: "Prostata" in
55111 Mainz
Die Top 10 unserer Leser
Geben Sie eine Empfehlung ab Überblick der Leser Top 10
http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheut...031782,00.html (4 von 5) [29.01.2003 17:41:28]
heute.t-online.de - Prostatakrebs: Neues Ultraschallverfahren erleichtert Diagnose
zum Seitenanfang
Impressum Suche Erweiterte Suche ZDFclub ZDFshop über das ZDF © ZDF 2003
titelseite politik wirtschaft sport magazin computer infoservices mediathek wetter börse
http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheut...031782,00.html (5 von 5) [29.01.2003 17:41:28]

----------


## Holger

> So es das PDF und der Reader es zuläßt


Meines Wissens nach liegt es am PDF. Das Text-Selektions-Tool ist im Reader drin.

vgh

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Holger,

Du hast schon recht, es kommt halt so raus wie oben.

Mit Konverter so:

Prostatakrebs: Neues Ultraschallverfahren erleichtert Diagnose Computer erkennt verdächtige Bereiche und erlaubt gezielte Biopsien Bei einem Verdacht auf Prostatakrebs liefern das Abtasten und der Ultraschall oft nur ungenaue Ergebnisse. Erst die Gewebeprobe, die Biopsie, kann eine bestehende Krebserkrankung nachweisen. Tillmann Loch von der Uni Homburg hat ein neues Ultraschallverfahren entwickelt, das die Erkennung von bösartigen Tumoren erleichtern könnte: die „Artifizielle neuronale Netzwerkanalyse“, kurz ANNA. von Ines Trams und Andreas Heck, 28.01.2003 28.01.03 Prostata: Neues Ultraschallverfahren 28.01.03 Früherkennung Prostatakrebs heute.t-online Sprechstunde: Expertenantworten auf Fragen zum Thema Prostata Hintergrund: Prostatakrebs - im Frühstadium gut heilbar Prostata: Adressen, Links und Literatur  heute.t-online.de - Prostatakrebs: Neues Ultraschallverfahren erleichtert Diagnose hallo Deutschland Landtagswahl in Niedersachsen http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheut...031782,00.html (2 von 5) [29.01.2003 17:41:28]ZDF Praxis-Broschüre: Prostatakrebs- Früherkennung Der Privatdozent hat gemeinsam mit einer US- Forschergruppe ein Computerprogramm entwickelt, das auf normalen Ultraschallbildern der Prostata sehr viel mehr Signale erkennt als das menschliche Auge, das nur die typischen Grautöne sieht - der Computer erkennt die Kleinstarchitektur des Gewebes. Software erkennt verdächtige Areale Nachdem die Software jahrelang mit krebskrankem Gewebe trainiert wurde, kann sie heute mit roten Punkten auf den Ultraschallbildern krebsverdächtige Bereiche in der Prostata markieren. Die Bildpunkte der Ultraschallaufnahmen wurden mit Auswertungen von später operativ entferntem Prostatagewebe verglichen und verrechnet. 28.01.03 Prostata: Neues Ultraschallverfahren Dr. Tillmann Loch Die Prostatapräparate, Großflächenschnitte, wurden hierzu eingescannt und am Computer exakt über die Ultraschallaufnahme gelegt. „Mit den komplexen Daten, die wir hieraus erhielten, wurde ANNA gefüttert; das System hat die Informationen erlernt und erkennt nun bei anderen Ultraschallbildern Formationen wieder und projiziert seine Auswertung durch rote Markierungen auf die Aufnahme“, so der Urologe. Wirkmechanismus von Vitamin E gegen Prostata-Krebs entschlüsselt [Archiv] Prostatakrebs- Symptome: Interaktiver Test Universität des Saarlandes  heute.t-online.de - Prostatakrebs: Neues Ultraschallverfahren erleichtert Diagnose Bei der anschließenden Biopsie, der Gewebeprobenentnahme, kann der Arzt dann sehr viel gezielter mit der Nadel aus genau diesem Areal Gewebe entnehmen. Bisher werden die Proben eher nach dem Zufalls-Prinzip entnommen - je nach Klinik sind bis zu 15 oder gar 20 Biopsien üblich. Zum Thema Prostatakrebs-Symptome: Interaktiver Test Sprechstunde: Expertenantworten auf Fragen zum Thema Prostatakrebs Hintergrund: Prostatakrebs - im Frühstadium gut heilbar Prostata: Adressen, Links und Literatur 28.01.03 Früherkennung Prostatakrebs Klinische Studien laufen An der Uni Homburg geht man davon aus, dass es mit dem neuen Ultraschallverfahren ANNA nicht mehr notwendig ist, die Prostata wie einen Schweizer Käse zu durchlöchern. Mit der gezielten Biopsie kann der Arzt exaktere Aussagen zur Frage machen, ob es sich um einen Tumor handelt und über die Gut- oder Bösartigkeit sowie die Beschaffenheit eines Tumors. http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheut...031782,00.html (3 von 5) [29.01.2003 17:41:28] heute.t-online.de - Prostatakrebs: Neues Ultraschallverfahren erleichtert Diagnose Die Arbeit an der „Artifiziellen neuronalen Netzwerkanalyse“, kurz ANNA, einem Erkennungssystem für Prostatatumoren, begann noch in Kiel, von wo aus Loch nach Homburg wechselte. Der Wissenschaftler stößt mit seiner Entwicklung auf großes Interesse. Einen Kongress zum Thema besuchten rund 700 Experten aus aller Welt, die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Urologie verlieh ihm den Bard- Preis. Derzeit wird ANNAs klinische Anwendbarkeit überprüft. Die Mediziner entwickeln das System weiter, trainieren es mit neuen Daten. „ANNA könnte möglicherweise künftig viele Biopsien überflüssig machen - und das bei besseren diagnostischen Ergebnissen“, so Loch. ZDF Praxis Die Broschüre „Was Frauen wirklich wollen... gesunde Männer - Prostatakrebs-Früherkennung“ können Sie beim ZDF auch auf dem Postweg bestellen (Download siehe oben). Schicken Sie einen mit 1.44 Euro frankierten und an Sie selbst adressierten DIN A5 Rückumschlag an folgende Adresse: ZDF PRAXIS Stichwort: „Prostata“ in 55111 Mainz Die Top 10 unserer Leser Geben Sie eine Empfehlung ab Überblick der Leser Top 10 http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheut...031782,00.html (4 von 5) [29.01.2003 17:41:28]

An der Software des Forums liegt es nicht. Um es nicht zu kompliziert zu machen, schlage ich vor, es dabei bewenden zu lassen.

Beste Grüße
Dieter

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Achso Holger, das Office-Smily darfst Du mir auch erklären!

----------


## Holger

> Office-Smily


Was für ein Office-Smily?

vgh

----------


## Holger

Der gesuchte Smily setzt sich zusammen aus einem Doppelpunkt ":" und einem kleinen "o" ...
: o (Ohne Leerschritt ergibt sich  :Peinlichkeit: )

vgh

----------


## shg-pca-husum

hier sieht es so aus:



und eigentlich geht es mehr um diese verschobenen Rechtspfeile.

Ich kanns nur so nachmachen:

ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />>>

Diese enormen Anstrengungen eigentlich nur, um Dir bei einer evtl. Fehlersuche behilflich zu sein. Finde es insgesamt sehr anstrengend.

MfG Dieter

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Holger und Dieter!

Danke für eure Nachhilfe in Sachen PC! 

Leider ging es mit dem Kopieren und dann in ein Worddokument übertragen eben nicht - daher hat Dieter die Sache mit dem Konvertieren schon richtig erkannt. Danke speziell auch an dich, Dieter, für die Demonstration und die Mühe, die man ohne Konvertierer hat.
Leider bleibt mir immer noch verborgen, warum der Editor hier im Forum daraus einen Text mit Grafiken und Klammern macht, die ich nicht einmal sah. Grafiken aus dem pdf. hatte ich nicht exportiert.

Das Office-Smily aus Bernhards Beitrag ist ihm meinem Gefühl nach nicht absichtlich dahin gerutscht. Irgendwie hat dieser Fehler etwas mit meinem Problem zu tun, vielleicht weil man einen Text aus Word (einem Officedokument) in den Editor hier hineinkopiert?

Ist es u.U. ein HTML-Thema?

Meine Anfrage dazu aus vergangenen Tagen wurde noch nicht beantwortet.

Ich werde mich bemühen, zukünftig keinen Textanteil eines pdf.s mehr zu veröffentlichen, dann braucht es auch kein Konvertieren.
Eine kostenlose Demoversion eines Konvertierers, die nach 30 Tagen abläuft, besitze ich nun versuchsweise, aber beim Ausprobieren war die Breite des Worddokuments trotzdem nicht voll erreicht, so dass man manuell die Zeilenumbrüche korrigieren muss; das macht ja die Arbeit...

Viele Grüsse euch beiden und dir, lieber Dieter aus dem schönen Husum, wünsche ich besseres Wetter, denn dort oben bei euch ist der Sommer doch unschlagbar, wenn die Sonne scheint!

Carola-Elke

----------


## Holger

Hallo Dieter,




> hier sieht es so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> und eigentlich geht es mehr um diese verschobenen Rechtspfeile.
> 
> Ich kanns nur so nachmachen:
> 
> fficeffice" />>>
> ...


Das ist kein Fehler... 
Das Geheimis bekommt man heraus, wenn man sich den Quelltext des Trheads ansieht. Die Variante oben mit dem tiefergestellten ">"-Zeichen ist eine komplette Grafik. Das kannst Du erkennen, wenn Du versuchst die drei Zeichen zu markieren. Die Grafik liegt extern vor (http://mitglied.lycos.de/hopppla/smily.jpg) und gehört nicht zu unserer Plattform.

vgh

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Meine Nerven liegen blank (Kleiner Scherz!)

Guten Morgen Holger,

Das kleine Smily stammt aus einem Screenshot und sah usprünglich so aus:



Es wurde nicht grafisch erzeugt, sondern mit Sonder- bzw. Textzeichen. Dieses wunderbare und -same "Office-Smily", wie es Elke so herrlich getauft hat, wurde leider von Bernhard A. inzwischen wegeditiert.
Sprich doch auch mal mir ihm, vielleicht kriegt er es wieder hin... *sehrlach!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Holger

Nachdem ich mit Dieter telefoniert habe, weiß ich was er meint...

Tiefer gestellte Zeichen. Aber es ist kein HTML. Denn mit dem entsprechenden HTML-Tag 

tiefergestelltes Element 

sieht's so aus.
>>>

Das zweite > ist damit verkleinert.
Wenn's jemand herausfinden mag... bitte  :L&auml;cheln: 

vgh

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Carola-Elke,
> 
> zum Formatieren von Texten gibt es bei Word viele Tricks! Gegen eine Bratwurst im Glöckla würde ich Dir einige beibringen, wenn ich wieder mal in Franken bin. WW darf zugucken.
> 
> Herzlichst
> Dieter


Hallo Dieter,
der mit dem Big-Mac bist aber nicht DU, oder?

Die Nachhilfestunde nehme ich gerne in Anspruch, wenn du schon einen so weiten Weg antrittst, um sie in Nürnberg abzuhalten. Mir wäre umgekehrt Husum und ein gemütlicher Strandkorb am Meer lieber.

*Wenn schon Bratwurst in Nürnberg, dann aber für dich nur die Beste!* 

Die bekommst du im Bratwursthäusle an der Sebalduskirche
http://www.guenther-net.de/nuernberg/rundgang2.html , wo sie auf einem Grill mit Buchenholzscheiten zubereitet wird. http://www.bratwursthaeusle.de/

Eine von denen wird dich allerdings verhungern lassen, denn sie sind klein und eine Portion beginnt bei wenigstens 6 davon. 



Wahrscheinlich hat WW auch dazu eine anderslautende Meinung, aber ich lasse mich von meinem Geschmack diesmal nicht abbringen und du darfst mir im Falle einer Nürnbergvisite ruhig vertrauen.

Übrigens, sieh mal unter Aktuelles steht: _Bratwurst soll gut sein gegen Krebs!_ http://www.bratwursthaeusle.de/aktuelles.htm


In diesem Sinne - schöne Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

"Hallo Dieter,ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" /

der mit dem Big-Mac bist aber nicht DU, oder?!"


Hallo Holger,

gerade schrieb ich einen Beitrag an Dieter und hatte den Text zuvor in Word geschrieben. Beim Kopieren in den Forum-Editor bekam ich ebenfalls ein "Office-Smily", nebst der Fehlermeldung die in meinem Eingangsposting steht, zu sehen.
Da Bernhard in seinem verlinkten Beitrag sein Smily nachträglich gelöscht hat, nehme ich an, es war auch von ihm ungewollt entstanden.
Es bleibt geheimnisvoll.

Es grüsst,

Carola-Elke

----------


## RalfDm

> ...hatte den Text zuvor in Word geschrieben.


Hallo Carola-Elke,

meine Empfehlung: Texte nur mit dem Windows Editor (Start - Programme - Zubehör - Editor) schreiben. Der erzeugt reinen Text. Word und auch der WordPad produzieren sehr viele verborgene Formatierungsanweisungen (schau Dir mal ein .doc-Dokument mit dem Windows Editor an!), mit denen der Forums-Editor nichts anfangen kann. Auch wenn Du aus Auszüge aus .pdf-Dateien ins Forum stellen willst, solltest Du sie über den Windows Editor laufen lassen. Der wirft alles raus, was nicht zum Text gehört.

Ralf

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Hallo Carola-Elke,
> 
> meine Empfehlung: Texte nur mit dem Windows Editor (Start - Programme - Zubehör - Editor) schreiben. Der erzeugt reinen Text. Word und auch der WordPad produzieren sehr viele verborgene Formatierungsanweisungen (schau Dir mal ein .doc-Dokument mit dem Windows Editor an!), mit denen der Forums-Editor nichts anfangen kann. Auch wenn Du aus Auszüge aus .pdf-Dateien ins Forum stellen willst, solltest Du sie über den Windows Editor laufen lassen. Der wirft alles raus, was nicht zum Text gehört.
> 
> Ralf


Danke Ralf für diesen Tipp, denn bisher lasse ich den Windows Editor völlig außen vor. Ich werde es ausprobieren und hoffe, meine angerissenen Probleme des Formatierens langsam aber sicher in den Griff zu bekommen.

Ihr habt mir alle sehr dabei geholfen - Dankeschön!

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------

